# 3/4" Cherry ply at HD



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It was empty when I walked by. I would have taken the whole lift unless there was something really wrong with it. I can't image they would have done this unless otherwise. Then again, we are talking about HD.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The discounts at HD don't seem to make any sense really. I got my Bosch 10.8v impactor for $100 because despite the fact that they were selling like mad everywhere else, the local HD decided that they didn't want to carry them, and cleared them out at 50% off. 
In all reality, the plywood was probably fine, just that good of a deal. Why do you think it was all gone?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Taking a guess, - - it was probably for the last one or two damaged sheets, - - maybe even all 'forked' up . . . :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe 5 ply, full of core voids?


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Odds are the sheets looked like poop. I needed a sheet of cherry in a pinch once, I had to go through 13 sheets to find one with a good face that didn't have dends and scratches in it.

If I'm buying $100 plywood, it better be perfect.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Columbia, at least it's a domestic panel. Plain sliced, A-1 another :thumbup:

Not sure of the core though but regardless of the quality and material of the core, that is freaky low price.

Every unit of A-1 has a limit of permissible knock down to shop grade. I think it's around 4 -5 sheets. Usually stamped as such on the end, but if your yard does a "mill run", meaning they swung a deal to buy a certain number of units and agree on the quality standards, they will put any stamp you want on "your" units. So you can't go by what the stamp says as if it's USDA choice or something.

Ya think HD can buy enough goods to get a "mill run"? Prolly.

We all know that nothing beats hand sorting your own sheets because one unit is not the same as the next even from a good yard.

These had to be culled over till they were crap or some brain trust just screwed it up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can't imagine getting any hardwood plywood from HD that would make me want to purchase it. One of the few plywoods I get at HD is there B/C fir. I use it to make benches, carts and some fixtures. For less than $30 it is a good deal. 

HD usually sells a "C" grade plywood. I have never seen/heard of a "C" grade Cherry plywood.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Can't imagine getting any hardwood plywood from HD that would make me want to purchase it. One of the few plywoods I get at HD is there B/C fir. I use it to make benches, carts and some fixtures. For less than $30 it is a good deal.
> 
> HD usually sells a "C" grade plywood. I have never seen/heard of a "C" grade Cherry plywood.


It says right there "A-1". Ya think they might be playing dirty Leo?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've never seen Cherry plywood at HD. We have Birch and Maple and on special occasions we get Oak. All "C"rap grade. Bent, twisted, sand throughs. Not for me.

I guess I didn't study the HD sticker long enough.

Let the Gus and Leo show begin.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have never seen cherry at hd.

Agree with Leo, all I see is junk ply there.

Menards on the other hand, has a good selection.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I use a C-2 rotary mdf cross band 85% white maple for cabinet guts.

Sometimes it looks real sweet, sometimes a little too brown for my liking. But for $45 it's a good panel for interiors and paint grade exteriors. And it's consistent enough thickness for the cnc.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I thought we were talking about Cherry?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I thought we were talking about Cherry?


When are you ever gonna learn Leo? 

I tend to wander after the subject matter is all tidied up.arty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I mentioned Maple and the tangent is started.

What's the 85% mean?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

85% of the primary face is white.

Sometimes I think the grader doesn't understand the concept. Or he went to take a piss while the veneers are still going by.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I usually don't have a problem with the front face, but sometimes the 1 or 2 side is horrid. 4" flitches that are drastically different. Especially if it is an A1 and the one side sucks.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Cherry is the worst for that.

You ever have a beautiful face and an ugly backside , Leo:whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> .......Menards on the other hand, has a good selection.


For the price and the proximity
they are great.
The hardwood supplier's stuff is
only a notch or two nicer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There are a lot of girls in this state that are like that...



Thay was a good slap in the face. I gotta give it to ya.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I purchased some birch from HD about a year ago. The price lured me in. It looked good, had no voids and was nice and straight but the veneer was so thin it was difficult to work with. Beside the venner being thin, I don't think it was fully adhered. No matter what blade I put on my table saw I would get bad tear out. Even if I managed to cut it clean, all I had to do is drag a piece across a bench and a huge piece would come loose. I finally used the last of it on some utility grade garage shelving. No more for me.

Dave


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

HD in my area has 3/4" Cabinet grade oak ply for $23.97 a sheet. Have like 5 lifts of it. I wish I had the money to just stock up right now.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried the HD - Lowes oak and birch a few times, NEVER AGAIN.
The veneer was so thin it could be used for toilet tissue. It warped after I cut it into 14" widths. My local supplier, Hardwoods Inc has a much better product for a bit more.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up 13 sheets awhile back from a guy who went belly up-$20/sheet-also picked up a little bit of 1/4" but I wasn't sure it was cherry...I find it hard to distinguish (not red like I'm use to seeing). doesn't match the stuff I hauled to a mill, had them cut up and has been sitting for 9 years-man that stuff is nice!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I grabbed a sheet of HD oak once.. It was the inside of a cabinet, so I figured I'd be alright... The veneer was so thin, it actually disappeared in some places when I hand sanded it with some 150 grit. 

Save yourself the grief and spend a few bucks more for the good stuff from a plywood supplier.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

HD birtch.... veneer bubbles and cracks when oil primed

but it is almost half the price of the cabinet grade play at the cabinet supply...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ho Boy, half the price for garbage.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ho Boy, half the price for garbage.....


I guess it is cheaper kindling then!!!:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Only ply I get from the box stores is AC sanded fir, makes great carts and work tables. $32/sheet is a good deal.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Splinter said:


> I grabbed a sheet of HD oak once.. It was the inside of a cabinet, so I figured I'd be alright... The veneer was so thin, it actually disappeared in some places when I hand sanded it with some 150 grit.
> 
> Save yourself the grief and spend a few bucks more for the good stuff from a plywood supplier.


A few? 3/4 cabinet oak is 105.93 less my discount

Might be buying a sheet before Christmas anyways. I have some beautiful cherry boards that I wanted to make the wife something out of.....Bigger question is what?


----------

